# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  تغییر فونت IDE

## ASedJavad

سلام
چجوری میشه فونت پنجره های خود IDE رو بزرگتر کرد؟ (مثل پنجره properties و ...)
تو تولز آپشن گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم ... تغییر فونت کدها وجود داشت ولی پنجره ها نه.


(من که تفننی برنامه نویسی میکنم، دیگه چشمام نمیبینه.  شماها که شغلتون اینه چی میکشید از دست این کامپیوتر!!)

----------


## hadisalahi2

فکر نمیکنم همچین قابلتی باشه داخل IDE
شما بهتره فونت ویندوز رو بزرگ تر کنید تا فونت پنجره ها هم بزرگ بشه

----------

